# Camping with Kids



## linabu (May 26, 2010)

Offer your kid the chance to bond with the outdoors, but before you do here are some recommendations.


----------



## Jordan (Aug 13, 2010)

thats a great article, you do need to think about planning fun activities for your kids and make sure they are not bored


----------



## Marlon125 (Aug 25, 2010)

Nice article man yes everyone have to arrange this kind of outing with their kids and family and if you share some pictures of your little cute kid this article become more beautiful.


----------



## bdean (Nov 25, 2010)

where is the referenced article?


----------

